# show me your horses with PAW PRINTS!



## RobinRTrueJoy (Sep 23, 2008)

Would love to see your horses with paw prints!

Thanks!

Robin


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 23, 2008)

This is my mare Bagpipe Flats A Lil Bit Charming aka Charm. She is really the only horse that I have that exhibits the paw prints. She is homozygous tobiano. I have 2 other homozygous mares and neither one of them has paw prints.


----------



## Watcheye (Sep 23, 2008)

This is Prism.






You can see her butt in the back ground. She also has small single spots on her legs that do not show up well in photos.






My black and white filly has 2 or three single spots but I dont know if they count. Do they?


----------



## mad for mini's (Sep 23, 2008)

I love paw prints ! Here is my little mare Oatmeal Acre Star Saphire (Sophie)



She is a Uno grandaughter.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Sep 24, 2008)

They are all beautiful! Keep em coming!

Robin


----------



## Mona (Sep 24, 2008)

Here are my horses with pawprints. Have had many more over the years, but these are all I have left here that display them.

"Deelite" - Homozygous (for black and tobiano) mare.









"Jubilee" - Homozygous mare, and daughter to Deelite above.









"Sassy" - Non-Homozygous mare.


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Sep 24, 2008)

What are paw prints? Now looking at the photos i think rain has them but i don't know. He's a homozygous pinto.


----------



## Reble (Sep 24, 2008)

Only showing one paw print on this side of his butt.


----------



## srpwildrose (Sep 24, 2008)

Here is my lil yearling...Reflections Star Talker.......all 28" of him. Taken in August.

Yes, he is homozygous. Paw prints on both sides.

(I will be getting a new stallion in a few weeks...... Talker will be offered for sale soon).


----------



## minie812 (Sep 25, 2008)

This is Navie . He is a grandson to Fiesta & Homozygous also like Fiesta. He is a yearling and a grandson also to Stonehedge Painted Feather and son of Bear Branch Geronimo Feather (8 time national champion)






and this is Fiesta (very little pawprints)


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 26, 2008)

Do you consider this guy to have pawprints? Someone once told me he does. He is NOT homozygous tobiano though, his sire is as solid as they come.











What about this? He might be homozygous tobiano, haven't had him tested yet.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Sep 27, 2008)

oooh! So many beauties that I would love in my barn.

Are you sure his sire is solid, it only takes a small hidden spot to be technically pinto.

I adore paw prints!!

Thanks!

Robin


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 27, 2008)

Yup, not a white hair on him, not on face, legs, nothing.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 27, 2008)

Here's Belle!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful horses everyone

Here are our paw prints

Wolfpens Painted Lace 32" black homozygous mare











Eagles Ring Toyhorse I'm Smokin

Black homozygous stallion his paw prints are mostly under his mane






Squires Montana Foxy Illusion

sorrel homozygous Mare

hers are more like bigger spots


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a couple horses I think have paw prints.

My 2008 colt is homozygous(both parents lab tested).

Everybody asks me if my two year old filly is homozygous

because she has paw prints. She most likely is not though,

because her sire is a solid palomino as far as I know. Fallen Ash Farms

Irish Ladd is her sire - anyone know for sure if he is solid?

Prince - BCM Ima Heartbreaker Too











Diva - Jones Iota Be A Diva


----------



## Seashells (Sep 27, 2008)

Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance said:


> What are paw prints? Now looking at the photos i think rain has them but i don't know. He's a homozygous pinto.


Paw prints are those spots which look like a cat walked on the horse....leaveing "paw" prints. There's another term for them too, but I can't remember it now. Maybe it was "homozygous spots".....clue that the animal may be total pinto producer.


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't ever seem to make pics load on here but

http://www.freewebs.com/crossroadsminiatur...albumID=2335511

is my boy Tatonka in all his pawprinted glory

I just









this boy to pieces!!!


----------



## Diana (Sep 29, 2008)

Here is my yearling filly, Taffy. Real sweet little girl.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Sep 30, 2008)

Diana, Taffy is beautiful

Lori, I LOVE your Lace and Montana.

Beautiful horses everyone.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Robin!

My first time trying to post pictures on LB so bear with me - think they are going to be huge LOL!!

08 filly, UK bred but with American name! Ancaster Calamity Jane. (paw prints? she has more on the other side)







she's a future wife for little Dragon!

Next is Ancaster Prudence with her 08 filly foal (no paw prints!)






A Dragon wife for next year!

OK now going to push the 'submit' button and hope for the best LOL!

Anna


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Oct 1, 2008)

Lovely brides for Dragon, Anna!!

How many did he breed this year?

I can't wait to see his babies!

Robin


----------



## dgrminis (Oct 1, 2008)

This is Billies Bailey Star. She is a homozygous tobiano AMHR mare.


----------



## drk (Oct 5, 2008)

Here is my Homozygous crew


----------



## Valerie (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh goodie....I get to play too....... here is my mare Mercedes with her paw prints....

Wow, everyone has such gorgeous pintos........love those paw prints.




and the other side


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 5, 2008)

I only have one with paw prints and that's Hites LW My O' My aka Mia. Both her parents are homozygous so she is too.











Mia is in foal to Buckeye WCF Stainless Steel, a Michigan Man of Steel son. Stainless Steel is a bay with sabino roaning so maybe I'll get something funky. Who knows.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Ya'll are killing me! I love all your paw prints... and Diane, especially you because I know you aren't that far away!!

Thanks all!

Robin


----------

